# Fatigue / burn in shin (probably tibialis anterior m)



## Jimbo100 (Oct 24, 2021)

Hi All, 

Just created a post here Stance width and angle advice and perhaps a bit of... 
Where I ask advice that also counts for this post, but a big issue I had last year was the following (also described in that post);

I have flat feet and collapsed arch, got custom insole to match. But probably because of my sub optimal leg and feet structure I put pressure on the shin muscles (tibialis anterior m I think is the muscle). I have the same fatigue spot if I for example run, without insoles. Because the anatomy is off. But in snowboarding I get it with the insoles in too. And it starts burning / fatiguing so much I have to stop mid slope. Every so often when i'm riding for a little on end. 

Very annoying, since i'm getting held back because of that one muscle burn, it burns so much I literally can't keep going then and have to stop.

And pro advice on this one?  I am doing some exercises now in advance to try and make them a bit stronger, it is basically the muscle u use when u completely tilt your foot up. towards your shin.


----------



## WigMar (Mar 17, 2019)

Kinda sounds like you're steering with your feet too much. Perhaps you're absorbing shock with your ankles as well. What's your forward lean set to? Too much forward lean might contribute to fatigue. 

Try to feel out controlling and turning your board without your feet or ankles at all. Foot steering is a part of good technique, but it's far from the whole story. Get those knees bent, and flex into your boot tops.


----------



## mayorval (Jan 9, 2022)

WigMar said:


> Kinda sounds like you're steering with your feet too much. Perhaps you're absorbing shock with your ankles as well. What's your forward lean set to? Too much forward lean might contribute to fatigue.
> 
> Try to feel out controlling and turning your board without your feet or ankles at all. Foot steering is a part of good technique, but it's far from the whole story. Get those knees bent, and flex into your boot tops.


 While I agree too much forward lean could be an issue not enough can cause them to have to over compensate for their bindings not being snug enough to their boot in my opinion. This could also cause them to use their muscles in their legs more


----------

